# Lucerne, where to go?



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Going to be in Lucerne for a couple of days this weekend, anything recommended to see in the immediate locality? Needs to be within public transport range, not necessarily photo related. Short notice as it was a bit unexpected! 

Any ideas appreciated. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mrzero (Oct 30, 2014)

The lion monument was beautiful and is in a very peaceful and photogenic setting. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion_Monument It is most peaceful between the busloads of tourists that show up and then disappear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi mrzero. 
Thank you, it looks like one to start a list, hopefully there will be more! We will probably be one of the bus loads of tourists. :

Cheers, Graham. 



mrzero said:


> The lion monument was beautiful and is in a very peaceful and photogenic setting. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion_Monument It is most peaceful between the busloads of tourists that show up and then disappear.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 30, 2014)

I was there several times in the late 80's. I remember liking Mount Pilatus, the picturesque Chapel Bridge and boat excursions on Lake Luzern. Show us you photos when you get back. Enjoy.


----------



## SwissCanuck (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi I live in nearby Zürich and it seems you picked a great time to visit Luzern; the weather forecast is amazing this weekend. If you have access to any of the Swiss train passes (ex. http://www.swisstravelsystem.com/en/tickets-en/swiss-pass-en.html), it makes some mountain excursions affordable.

If you have a Swiss train pass , I would recommend Rigi (www.rigi.ch) - it is actually free with a train pass. 

The nearby Pilatus is also quite worthwhile - with a train pass, you get 50% off (not free) but it is very nice. If you have no train pass, I would recommend Pilatus over Rigi: http://www.pilatus.ch/en/

In Luzern itself, there is of courses the Chapel Bridge right in front of the train station. Consider a boat ride on the lake (quite nice) and the Musegg old walls for some views: http://www.luzern.com/en/musegg-wall

The market may be open too: http://www.newlyswissed.com/luzern-farmers-market/

Enjoy! Switzerland is a very photogenic country.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi SwissCanuck. 
Thanks for the list, we fly in to Zurich Friday, straight on a train to Luzern, business in Luzern, Saturday free for us, Sunday return home, so a real flying visit! Might be enough to get us back! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 31, 2014)

Also Zürich based, and not much to add to the good advice by SwissCanuck. Please do enjoy this gorgeous weather we've been having. Believe me, fall in Northern Switzerland is rarely that nice ;D

I would label the boat ride as mandatory. There's lots of options, short or long depending on the time you have, but it has to be done, that lake is just spectacular. Consider it in the evening.

Confirming also that Pilatus is probably better than Rigi, in terms of scenery at least. Although if you're looking more for hiking, I think Rigi is a bit more friendly for that, plenty of trails of all levels of difficulty. 

Finally, if you're into trains (there's other stuff as well but that's just objectively the coolest part ^^) the Museum of Transport is worth a visit. Up to you to see if you want to spend several hours of your limited time indoors


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 31, 2014)

It's been quite a while (almost 20 years), but I'd recommend as NorbR suggested, the boat tour on the lake - especially at late afternoon/evening. Also the Lion monument is worth the time to see. 

The Lucerne Bridge is also pretty awesome. 

As noted - these are all "touristy" kinds of places.


----------



## balaji (Oct 31, 2014)

+1 for Chapel Bridge

From my June 2014 Swiss Trip


----------



## tayassu (Oct 31, 2014)

Luzern is one of my favorite cities in the world, enjoy it there! 

I would recommend of course:
The Chapel Bridge and the lake, but also:
Take a look at St. Leodegar, you have a very nice view from up there; the railway station is worth a look; what I definitely recommend is visiting the KKL, the culture and congress centre there. It is a magnificent building with a protruding roof. The architect wanted to include the water of the lake, nearby which it was build, into the building, so he led small canals into the building. Inside it there is the best concert hall in the world, except maybe the Golden Saloon in Vienna; and this hall from the outside looks like a ship, swimming in those canals.
At last, where to eat... 
I have one recommendation for you there:
The Zunfthaus zum Pfister in the street Unter der Egg, they serve fantastic local food like fondue... :
But there are of course a lot of other great restaurants 

Have a nice trip!


----------



## pato (Oct 31, 2014)

Regarding public transport, whole Switzerland is more or less well reachable by public transport. I can also recommend the Pilatus for a nice walk and view!
For train (public transport) time tables, you find all of them on http://www.sbb.ch, the Swiss Public Transportation company. There are others, but as far as I remember, you find them all directly in SBBs timetable.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi NorbR. 
Boat ride later today, with a walk at Pilatus, train back probably. Not going to be evening time. 

Mnclayshooter., balaji
Had a spare hour or so earlier and walked through the town, the bridges are very interesting though not decorated at the moment. 

Tayassu. 
Will investigate your suggestions, might be able to fit them in, great thought adding the food recommendation. 

Pato. 
Thanks for the tips on public transport. 
Already suitably impressed with the train ride from Zurich to Luzern. 

Thanks again all. 

Cheers, Graham. 




NorbR said:


> Also Zürich based, and not much to add to the good advice by SwissCanuck. Please do enjoy this gorgeous weather we've been having. Believe me, fall in Northern Switzerland is rarely that nice ;D
> Snip
> Finally, if you're into trains (there's other stuff as well but that's just objectively the coolest part ^^) the Museum of Transport is worth a visit. Up to you to see if you want to spend several hours of your limited time indoors





mnclayshooter said:


> It's been quite a while (almost 20 years), but I'd recommend as NorbR suggested, the boat tour on the lake - especially at late afternoon/evening. Also the Lion monument is worth the time to see.
> 
> The Lucerne Bridge is also pretty awesome.
> 
> As noted - these are all "touristy" kinds of places.





tayassu said:


> Luzern is one of my favorite cities in the world, enjoy it there!
> Snip
> At last, where to eat...
> I have one recommendation for you there:
> ...





pato said:


> Regarding public transport, whole Switzerland is more or less well reachable by public transport. I can also recommend the Pilatus for a nice walk and view!
> For train (public transport) time tables, you find all of them on http://www.sbb.ch, the Swiss Public Transportation company. There are others, but as far as I remember, you find them all directly in SBBs timetable.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi tayassu. 
Thank you for the food recommendation, we are just back from eating there! We didn't have the fondue, as it smells like a pair of well worn socks! The meals we did have were excellent and the staff were fantastic. Would definitely eat there again if when we come back! 

We set out this morning in thick fog hoping that Pilatus would be above it, when we got there by train it was thick like pea soup! We went up anyway, wow what a trip, beautiful sunshine all the time we were up there, fantastic views, a really nice day out. Came back down and the fog had cleared, took the boat trip back and about 15 minutes in we went back in to the fog bank! Cleared a bit about 2 minutes before we docked. 
Then we walked up to the Löwendenkmal, unfortunately the fog started back in and the light dropped very quickly so I took a couple of shots but I hope to make it back in the morning if the light is better. 
We still had a bloody marvellous day. 

Yesterday we had a trip to the theatre to see Saturday Night Fever, at least the songs were in English as I don't speak German beyond 2 beers please! On the way there the taxi was T boned by an old fellow in a Volvo, he rushed through a gap in the traffic as he left a side road straight in to the rear quarter of the taxi! Thankfully no injuries but the taxi was unable to continue, good excuse for being late! 

Thanks to all for the ideas, I think we fitted in quite a lot. I will upload some shots but I cannot at the moment as I am unable to convert the RAWs to JPEG. 

Cheers, Graham. 




tayassu said:


> At last, where to eat...
> I have one recommendation for you there:
> The Zunfthaus zum Pfister in the street Unter der Egg, they serve fantastic local food like fondue... :
> But there are of course a lot of other great restaurants
> ...


----------



## tayassu (Nov 3, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi tayassu.
> Thank you for the food recommendation, we are just back from eating there! We didn't have the fondue, as it smells like a pair of well worn socks! The meals we did have were excellent and the staff were fantastic. Would definitely eat there again if when we come back!
> 
> We set out this morning in thick fog hoping that Pilatus would be above it, when we got there by train it was thick like pea soup! We went up anyway, wow what a trip, beautiful sunshine all the time we were up there, fantastic views, a really nice day out. Came back down and the fog had cleared, took the boat trip back and about 15 minutes in we went back in to the fog bank! Cleared a bit about 2 minutes before we docked.
> ...



It is nice to hear that you have a nice trip! 
Yeah, fondue is a little challenging for untrained noses...


----------

